# How I rig DOAs for Tripletail



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

With Tripletail about to load up in some inshore areas, I figured I'd share how I prefer to outfit my DOAs for them. 

I start by removing the weight and stock hook from the DOA. I then thread an Owner SSW 4/0-5/0 through the hole where the previous hook was but come through the belly instead. The weight of the hook, coupled with the upturned eye will keep the DOA upright. I remove the weight so the shrimp stays higher in the water column longer and can be returned to the surface with a slight "feathering" of the rod tip. If you want the DOA to go deeper, you can thread the larger hook the same way and curve it just past the weight. 

Simple, cheap and makes your DOA much more effective in the tough jaws of a big blackfish


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool tip! Thanks.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! Look out TTs


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice lil tip there Chris V, makws alot of sence! i just gotta find those inshore areas! thanks LOL


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> nice lil tip there Chris V, makws alot of sence! i just gotta find those inshore areas! thanks LOL


+1 good info if you find those inshore spots share them with me Ghost and if I find them I will share with you:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

looking forward to trying this. last year i ran across lots of TTs on weed lines. ended up force feeding them


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Are the TT more prolific in Mobile Bay than Pensacola Bay? I seem to hear alot more reports coming out of Mobile Bay for some reason...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would think they'd be in Pcola bay in good numbers too, but it could be that nobody _wants_ to talk about! Mobile bay does have a much greater volume of water movement too which probably allows bigger numbers of fish to move through. There's also tons of different structures for them to hang to


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Never would have bothered to try that before seeing this.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

So, in general... what is their behavior like? I'll infer from the post about Mobile that they like current and finding relief, but I've also read that they like to stay under floating objects... that correct? Is their main diet shrimp? They stay deep or do they come up to the shallows looking for bait? I'd be interested in targeting these a few trips out because I heard the table fair is up there with Pomps..

BTW - thanks for the lure tip... make sense


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Generally, Tripletail LOVE floating objects. Any kind of debris, buoy or channel marker may hold one. They will usually be in the upper part of the water column or right on the surface. I try to stay as far from the fish as possible. If he fish are on a piling, rig or buoy, you have to use fairly stout gear to keep them from breaking you off. They are very strong fish and will get back to their home if you let them


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Chris


----------

